# hplip and networked printers



## scottro (Aug 15, 2010)

I've been away from FreeBSD for too long, so I suspect I must be missing something obvious.

I have an HP C4795 scanner/copier/printer.  I've found with Linux that the scanner will only work when I've installed hplip. 

In FreeBSD, if I install it without net-snmp, when I try to set it up with h`p-setup -i <IP_Address>` I get a message that only USB connected printers are supported. 

However, googling has found me nothing, searching pr's has found me nothing but a mention of adding the message about snmp to the port.  (This is why I suspect I'm missing something obvious.)

Installing with `pkg_add hplip3` gives me the same result. This is on a fairly new install of 8.1-RELEASE.  

If anyone knows if I'm missing something very obvious, I'd be grateful for an explanation.


----------

